

Saying Goodbye to Pylons - mickgardner
http://www.mickgardner.com/2011/04/20/saying-goodbye-to-pylons.html

======
dguaraglia
Although I respect your decision to go with Ruby on Rails (heck, I've wanted
to learn that framework myself for a while) I must ask: did you try Django?

~~~
evantravers
I'm curious about this myself. I'm trying to pick one to go with, it's a toss
up between rails and django right now.

~~~
dguaraglia
I don't know. I don't want to advocate _against_ Rails, because I haven't used
it, but I've used Django extensively and I love the living crap out of it.

There was a time (back in the bad pre-1.0 days) where there was an argument
about how things were too integrated and made using a different template
language/ORM almost impossible. Nowadays you can use pretty much whatever you
like, as long as you don't complain about the admin contrib module not
working.

I'd definitely recommend you to give Django a go. Follow the tutorial, stick
with it for a bit (the learning curve is a bit steep at first, specially when
it comes to understanding how everything fits together) and you'll probably be
happy you did.

BTW, I always recommend newcomers (specially those not familiar with other MVC
frameworks) to read this article by James Bennet explaining exactly what the
heck's going on when a request is made:
[http://www.b-list.org/weblog/2006/jun/13/how-django-
processe...](http://www.b-list.org/weblog/2006/jun/13/how-django-processes-
request/)

